# [ 2013 ] Diamond Resorts



## lprstn (Jun 27, 2013)

So I went on the Diamond Resorts Tour. I was rather impressed by their offering. They have a huge pink resort hotel in Maui that I enjoyed visiting for the day. However, they were charging a whopping $33,500 for a nice little 2 bedroom unit in their high demand Maui location. They offer use of the Club Select to deposit my week from my other resort and to allow me to purchase weeks deposited by other owners for anywhere between $199 + also, membership to II and trading of points through their large and rather impressive group of resorts.

But I said no :-D


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 27, 2013)

*$ per pt*

"However, they were charging a whopping $33,500 for a nice little 2 bedroom unit in their high demand Maui location."

How many points?   $/pt


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 27, 2013)

In general you pay too much for any timeshare or system from the developer. Look for resales to get the best value.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 27, 2013)

My advice, after owning Diamonds Point at Poipu, for what its worth.

Avoid them like a rattler or scorpion.


Sterling


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Club Seclect?*

Has anyone found Club Select to be useful? 

We are DRI The Club and Club Select members, and I have yet to find anything in Club Select that would make it wothwhile for us to use it.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 27, 2013)

"Has anyone found Club Select to be useful?"

yes I have used it before.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 27, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> Has anyone found Club Select to be useful?
> 
> We are DRI The Club and Club Select members, and I have yet to find anything in Club Select that would make it wothwhile for us to use it.



We grabbed a Hawaii week in there one time. One time we also put in a Christmas Hawaii week at Bali Hai Villas, which disappeared within days after  being deposited. We've also deposited New Years Day week in San Diego, which was taken by someone about three weeks after we put it in.  

When you look at the inventory, you need to remember that what you are seeing is the leftovers. If you want to get something really good from it, you need to check it patiently and frequently.


----------



## miriam r (Jun 27, 2013)

*DRI and Premiere Vacaton Club*

Does anyone know how this works before I ask DRI directly:
We had a deeded property with ILX for use every other year, which became Premier Vacation Club when DRI acquired it. DRI convinced us to switch to points and buy DRI points -- for which they would take one of our other timeshares into their inventory. They charged us $8000 in the deal, giving us 3000 Premier Vacation points and 2000 DRI points. They are comingled points in our account under one membership number, but billed separately for maintenance fees each year. The 2000 DRI points cost $750+ (which includes $300 "The Club" fee. The 3000 PVC points cost around $475.
I want to give these points away to someone since we are getting to the point where we don't travel very frequently. 

Do I need to offer two separate memberships to a prospective taker or will they get the whole 5000 points under a DRI contract? I asked the person at DRI who answered the phone and he said they are two separate transactions. I don't know how knowledgeable these phone personnel are. If this is so, what will I have to do to transfer these 5000 points to someone willing to take them?

I am so grateful to have found this wonderful Users Group. I wish I had known about you years ago.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 28, 2013)

*They are separate*



miriam r said:


> Does anyone know how this works before I ask DRI directly:
> We had a deeded property with ILX for use every other year, which became Premier Vacation Club when DRI acquired it. DRI convinced us to switch to points and buy DRI points -- for which they would take one of our other timeshares into their inventory. They charged us $8000 in the deal, giving us 3000 Premier Vacation points and 2000 DRI points. They are comingled points in our account under one membership number, but billed separately for maintenance fees each year. The 2000 DRI points cost $750+ (which includes $300 "The Club" fee. The 3000 PVC points cost around $475.
> I want to give these points away to someone since we are getting to the point where we don't travel very frequently.
> 
> ...



The two separate groups of points do different things so you would have to explain to the new owner what each of them does so that they understand what they are getting.  If you cannot articulate this to them then that would be a problem to the buyer. 

You DRI points are probably a part of a trust collection. The collections are usually the US Collection or the Hawaii Collection Do you know which one? Also, they are Club points since since bought them from DRI. The privileges of Club points are not transferrable to your new buyer. They cannot use them for anything except the resorts in whatever trust collection you bought them from. They also cannot use the for Interval International like you can.  Thus, your DRI points will be limited to just the resorts in the collection from you bought into if you sell it to someone else. 

The Premier Vacation Points are probably only good in the Premier Vacation Club that you belonged to before DRI came in.  The new owner will only have access to those resorts associated with the PVC and not have access to DRI resorts.  

The bottom line is that if you keep the points for yourself, you will have a lot more flexibilty with the points. However, if you sell these points, there will be lots  of limitations for the new owner.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 28, 2013)

*These rates are NOT what DRI members pay!*



robcrusoe said:


> https://select.diamondresorts.com/ResvSearch.aspx
> 
> A sampling of what's been 'deposited' into CLUB SELECT and the prices for TUG Members and the rest of the General Public
> These are DRI offerings, not mine
> ...



These are not the rates that DRI members pay. DRI members have a choice. They can pay cash which is HALF of what you see posted here. Outsiders of DRI's Club pay the  fees posted here.  Plus, as a DRI owner, I can use points instead of cash for these units. 

The nice perk is that DRI members don't have to pay an exchange fee to take advantage of this. I have used this a few times successfully and have like it. However, the other side to Club Select is that you can get several points added for turning in your other timeshare for DRI to use for the year and you can get DRI points.  I plan on going to Europe. DRI has several resorts in Europe. I plan on givning my Marriott week to DRI and getting 13,000 points added to my 30,000 for 43,000 points so that I can stay all over Europe and not have to pay all of those exchange fees.  That's the bonus to Club Select. It is all about knowing how to use the membership.


----------



## karibkeith (Jun 30, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> It is primarily a sales tool, to help sell their Club product, allowing you to deposit previously owned TS for points.



I got sucked in with this so-called benefit only to find out that my already owned resort was not eligible for deposit.  The explanation was that the resort would not allow it. Yah - right!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2013)

karibkeith said:


> I got sucked in with this so-called benefit only to find out that my already owned resort was not eligible for deposit.  The explanation was that the resort would not allow it. Yah - right!


You can only deposit into Club Select if that option was included in part of your purchase.  At the time the sale is made, they look at your ownerships and decide which they will accept into Club Select and how many points you will receive.

They took two of my resorts - Winners Circle and a Bali Hai Villas (which I have since sold), but didn't take my Raintree.  They said they didn't take Raintree because it was a vacation club.  The others were deeded ownerships.

And if what you owned was a club type of ownership (Wyndham, Raintree, etc.) what they said is likely true.  Many of those clubs explicitly prohibit owners from using other exchange systems.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 7, 2014)

*Always say NO*



lprstn said:


> So I went on the Diamond Resorts Tour. I was rather impressed by their offering. They have a huge pink resort hotel in Maui that I enjoyed visiting for the day. However, they were charging a whopping $33,500 for a nice little 2 bedroom unit in their high demand Maui location. They offer use of the Club Select to deposit my week from my other resort and to allow me to purchase weeks deposited by other owners for anywhere between $199 + also, membership to II and trading of points through their large and rather impressive group of resorts.
> 
> But I said no :-D



Diamond has an advertising line that says they like to say YES.
When it comes to their presentations and outrageous cost, I like to say NO!


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 7, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You can only deposit into Club Select if that option was included in part of your purchase.  At the time the sale is made, they look at your ownerships and decide which they will accept into Club Select and how many points you will receive.
> 
> They took two of my resorts - Winners Circle and a Bali Hai Villas (which I have since sold), but didn't take my Raintree.  They said they didn't take Raintree because it was a vacation club.  The others were deeded ownerships.
> 
> And if what you owned was a club type of ownership (Wyndham, Raintree, etc.) what they said is likely true.  Many of those clubs explicitly prohibit owners from using other exchange systems.



It was fixed weeks with a right to use contract. And Diamond never revealed its non-eligible status when I purchased and specifically mentioned the property.


----------



## aspenroxy (Aug 2, 2016)

*[Deleted - see info below]*

[Advertising deleted.  Our classified section is linked in the red bar at the top of the page as "Marketplace."


----------



## karibkeith (Mar 11, 2017)

I understand that DRI is now unilaterally discontinuing the Club Select program.  They have introduced Club Combo but of course you have to buy more points.


----------



## tperez (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep, we had club select written into our original contract and we were told it has been discontinued, but... if we purchase more we can go into Club Combo.


----------

